# Lost Legions Poll



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

This pole is just for curiosity. I know there’s very little chance of any novels being written about the Lost Legions. 

Do you want Black Library to do novels on the Lost Legions?

1 Yes I want stories on both Legions

2 Yes, but only on one Legion keeping the other one a total mystery 

3 No I want both to remain a mystery


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Keep them both a mystery. It's how it was meant to be.


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The lost legions should remain so, it's darker that way and encourages speculation


----------



## MarauderCH (Apr 21, 2013)

It will be known when GW needs a reason to make some more $$$!


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

You know after BL author's has been trolling this theme so much - I WANT TO KNOW what happened to this legions and their history


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

yes I want to know who the missing primarchs are and what transgressions have been made that caused them to be scourged from Imperial record and who did scourging?


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I want to know. I dont play the games anymore so my entertainment comes from the books. Having them as a mystery doesnt serve any useful purpose for me. 

However, i think it would be epically cool if there were references to them in other books that over time would allow speculation to run rife. A bit like the cabal and the perpetuals. Just little bits to keep the interest but not necessarily the full story.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The main issue is that, if they ever did decide to make-up who they were and what happened to them, it could never be as interesting or enticing as the speculation is. 

Two Legions did something, suffered some unknown fate and all records of them were expunged. Leave it at that, absorb the hints we are fed and speculate away.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I just want to know what the hell they did to be expunged from all records. Keep them a mystery, sure i'm all for that, but at least let us know what they did. Thats what i'm curious about. They can do this and still have more questions arise. Perfect for keeping the mystery relatively intact.


----------

